# La particella si



## eva 62

Ciao a tutti
Ho un problema con la particella si e spero che qualcuno mi aiuti.
Ecco il problema. Ho letto che il si e' un si passivante quando nella frase c'e' anche l'oggetto, per esempio: si mangiano molte frutta. Questa frase in passato e': si sono mangiate molte frutta, e abbiamo "mangiate" perche' "frutta" e' feminile/plurale.
Pero' quando abbiamo "si mangia bene la'", il si e' un si impersonale, e il passato e': si e' mangiato bene la'.
Quando abbiamo "si va a piedi" e' di nuovo un si impersonale, e il passato e': si e' andati a piedi, e andati e' in plurale. Ma "mangiato" nella frase precedente non prede la terminazione plurale perche' "mangiare" e' un verbo che si coniuga con "avere".
Ora la domanda: ho le frasi: "si e' amati" e "si e' amato". Nessuna delle due frasi e' in forma passiva perche non c'e' l'oggetto. Si? Allora il si e' un si impersonale. Le due frasi non hanno la stessa interpretazione: la seconda significa che uno ha amato. La prima significa la gente ama uno = passivante. E' un si passivante? E perche' abbiamo la terminazione plurale? Con mangiare non l'avevamo. Cosa succede con questo "si e' amati"? 

Grazie tanti 
E.


----------



## sabrinita85

Si è amati (quando si ama) > il _si_ è passivante. E' una particella priva di significato, relitto della diatesi media latina (tant'è che in inglese non esiste!).


In questo caso (del _si _passivante) il 'si' diventa soggetto della frase, mentre nel 'si' riflessivo, agente e paziente coincidono e questa coincidenza toglie agentività al soggetto che è pure paziente, ed è per questo che appare l'ausiliare essere.

Non so se è chiaro, spero di averti comunque aiutato!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Eva, benvenuta in WRF!


> Ho un problema con la particella _si_ e spero che qualcuno mi aiuti.
> Ecco il problema. Ho letto che il _si_ è un 'si passivante' quando nella frase c'è anche l'oggetto, per esempio: si mangiano molti frutti. Questa frase al passato è: si sono mangiati molti frutti, e abbiamo "mangiati" perché "frutto" è maschile plurale.


(Scusa se ho cambiato 'le frutta' in 'i frutti', ma 'frutta' è per lo più usato come singolare invariabile, anche se qualche vocabolario riporta il plurale 'frutte').
Mi sembra che ci sia un po' di confusione... Per quelle che sono le mie conoscenze, il pronome atono 'si' è definito passivante quando _assegna significato passivo a un verbo transitivo attivo di tempo semplice alla terza persona singolare o plurale_ (si loda la tua bravura = la tua bravura è lodata; si acquistano vestiti usati = i vestiti sono acquistati). Quindi non è previsto con i tempi composti, e la tua frase significherebbe semplicemente che l'azione è stata compiuta da un soggetto plurale non espresso: "(i ragazzi) si sono mangiati..."


> Pero' nella frase "si mangia bene, là", il _si_ è un _si impersonale_, e il passato è: "si e' mangiato bene, là".
> Nella frase "si va a piedi" è sempre un _si impersonale_, e il passato è: "si è andati a piedi", e andati è al plurale. Ma "mangiato" nella frase precedente non prende la terminazione plurale perché "mangiare" è un verbo che si coniuga con "avere".


Tutti i verbi attivi possono assumere valore impersonale anteponendo la particella 'si' alla terza persona singolare, e nei tempi composti la desinenza del participio passato è maschile singolare per i verbi intransitivi e per i transitivi senza oggetto espresso se (Serianni VII, 56) "il verbo usato personalmente riceve come ausiliare _avere_ ('si è parlato troppo' perché si dice 'abbiamo parlato')", mentre è plurale se "l'ausiliare prescritto nella costruzione personale è _essere_: 'da studentesse, (noi) s'è andate all'estero' (perché si dice 'siamo andate'). L'accordo è al plurale anche quando il predicato nominale è un aggettivo ('si è allegri' o 'allegre') e con i verbi passivi ('si è lodati')".


> Ora la domanda: ho le frasi: "si è amati" e "si è amato". Nessuna delle due frasi è in forma passiva perché non c'e' l'oggetto. Giusto? NO Allora il _si_ è un _si impersonale_. Le due frasi non hanno la stessa interpretazione: la seconda significa che uno ha amato, la prima significa la gente ama uno = passivante. NO E' un si passivante? NO E perché abbiamo la terminazione plurale? Con _mangiare_ non l'avevamo. Cosa succede con questo "si è amati"?


'Si è amati' è la forma passiva del verbo con costrutto impersonale, 'si è amato' è il tempo composto (attivo) del verbo ('transitivo senza oggetto espresso che usato personalmente riceve come ausiliare _avere'_) con costrutto impersonale.

Ufff... spero che il tutto sia sufficientemente comprensibile, non è argomento dei più semplici.


----------



## brian

Necsus, ma perché hai scritto "NO" sopra, dicendo, "NO, la prima (si è amati) non è passivo?" ma dopo hai infatti scritto al contrario, dicendo "'Si è amati' è la forma passiva..."? Comunque sia, questa situazione la spiegherei con alcuni esempi così:

_Ieri in questa casa si è amati -- Ieri in questa casa le persone, tutte quante, sono state amate.

Ieri in questa casa si è amato -- Ieri in questa casa le persone, tutte quante, hanno amato._

Fermatemi se sbaglio...


brian


----------



## giovannino

brian8733 said:


> _Ieri in questa casa si è amati -- Ieri in questa casa le persone, tutte quante, sono state amate._
> 
> _Ieri in questa casa si è amato _(E' una frase un po' improbabile. Avrebbe senso dire, ad esempio, "si è litigato per ore")_ -- Ieri in questa casa le persone, tutte quante, hanno amato._


 
Brian, "si è amati" è presente, non passato prossimo. E' come dire "qualcuno è amato". Un esempio:

_Quando si è amati non ci si sente mai soli ( = quando una persona è amata non si sente mai sola)_

Un esempio con "si è amato":

_Quando si è amato tanto (= quando qualcuno/una persona ha amato tanto) e poi si è abbandonati è difficile dimenticare_


----------



## Necsus

brian8733 said:


> Necsus, ma perché hai scritto "NO" sopra, dicendo, "NO, la prima (si è amati) non è passivo?" ma dopo hai infatti scritto al contrario, dicendo "'Si è amati' è la forma passiva..."?


Be', perché la domanda retorica era:


> Nessuna delle due frasi è in forma passiva perché non c'e' l'oggetto. Giusto?


e la risposta è NO, non è giusto dire che 'nessuna delle due frasi è in forma passiva', infatti la prima lo è..! 


			
				brian8733 said:
			
		

> Comunque sia, questa situazione la spiegherei con alcuni esempi così:
> 
> _Ieri in questa casa si è amati -- Ieri in questa casa le persone, tutte quante, sono state amate._
> 
> _Ieri in questa casa si è amato -- Ieri in questa casa le persone, tutte quante, hanno amato._
> 
> Fermatemi se sbaglio...
> brian


Fermerotti, allora..! 
Puoi dire "ieri in questa casa *ci* si è amati (reciprocamente)"...


----------



## brian

Oy! Vabbè, ora penso di aver capito. Queste sono le frasi che cerco di evitare! 

giovannino, i tuoi due esempi sono chiarissimi...grazie!


----------



## Necsus

brian8733 said:


> Oy! Vabbè, ora penso di aver capito. Queste sono le frasi che cerco di evitare!


Io credo che non lo imparerei mai! Ma fortunatamente l'italiano è ricco anche di costruzioni (alternative)..!


----------



## eva 62

Grazie infinite per il benvenuto, le risposte e le correzioni.
Credo di aver capito, quasi, di che cosa si tratta. Comunque ...
Nescus scrive che _'Si è amati' è la forma passiva del verbo con costrutto impersonale_. In entrambi i casi (passiva o impersonale) il plurale non e' giustificato. Amare e' un verbo che riceve come ausiliare _avere_: si e' parlato/litigato.
Io credo che "amati" in questo caso e' un aggettivo (!) come nella frase: _Si e' felici_, o come "soli" nella frase che ha usato giovannino: _Quando si è amati non ci si sente mai soli. _Cosa ne dicete?
Nescus, hai detto che il si passivante si usa solo ai tempi semplici. Quindi cosa dice della frase: _Se si e' studiata una lingua straniera, e' piu facile trovare lavoro_? C'e' un soggetto (una ragazza) non espresso come nella frase (i ragazzi) si sono mangiati?
Quali sono le costruzioni altermative?
Forse devo buttare via la mia grammatica 
E.


----------



## Necsus

eva 62 said:


> Grazie infinite per il benvenuto, le risposte e le correzioni.
> Credo di aver capito, quasi, di che cosa si tratta. Comunque ...
> 
> 1) Necsus scrive che _'Si è amati' è la forma passiva del verbo con costrutto impersonale_. In entrambi i casi (passiva o impersonale) il plurale non è giustificato. Amare e' un verbo che riceve come ausiliare _avere_: si è parlato/litigato.
> Io credo che "amati" in questo caso sia un aggettivo (!) come nella frase: _Si è felici_, o come "soli" nella frase che ha usato giovannino: _Quando si è amati non ci si sente mai soli. _Cosa ne dicete?
> 
> 2) Necsus, hai detto che il si passivante si usa solo con i tempi semplici. Quindi cosa dici della frase: _Se si e' studiata una lingua straniera, è più facile trovare lavoro_? C'è un soggetto (una ragazza) non espresso come nella frase (i ragazzi) si sono mangiati?
> Quali sono le costruzioni alternative?
> Forse devo buttare via la mia grammatica
> E.


Prego, Eva! Come temevo, non sono stato chiarissimo... 
O meglio, per quanto riguarda il primo punto in realtà mi sembra di esserlo stato:


			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> L'accordo è al plurale anche quando il predicato nominale è un aggettivo ('si è allegri' o 'allegre') e con i verbi passivi ('si è lodati')".


Quindi non solo non è vero che il plurale 'non è giustificato', ma è addirittura obbligatorio. Esattamente come con il predicato nominale aggettivo che citi tu e che avevo elencato immediatamente prima..! 

Sul secondo punto invece immagino di dover chiarire meglio: ti confermo che il _si passivante_ si usa solo con i tempi semplici, e non trasforma la costruzione in passiva, ma dà _valore passivo_ a un verbo che mantiene la costruzione attiva (si vendono francobolli). L'esempio che fai tu (_Se si e' studiata una lingua straniera, e' piu facile trovare lavoro_) in realtà è semplicemente la costruzione impersonale di un verbo transitivo con oggetto espresso, con il quale il participio viene ovviamente accordato.

L'avevo detto che non era argomento dei più semplici (da illustrare, intendo)...


----------



## eva 62

Grazie tantissimo, Necsus (perdonami l'errore - la fretta di scrivere).
Ora devo studiare tutto cio' che avete scritto e saro' piu intelligente!

E' questo forum solo per domande sulla grammatica? Vorrei esercitarmi in italiano.

Eva


----------



## Necsus

eva 62 said:


> Grazie tantissimo, Necsus
> Questo forum è solo per domande sulla grammatica? Vorrei esercitarmi in italiano.


Prego, Eva.
No, come viene detto nel 'regolamento' (primo post):


> Questo Forum è esclusivamente dedicato a questioni specificamente relative alla lingua italiana (ortografia, semantica, linguistica, utilizzo, grammatica, etc.)


si parla di tutto ciò che riguarda la lingua italiana. E scrivendo in italiano automaticamente ti eserciti ad usarlo.


----------



## chiara58

Buonasera, mi sono appena iscritta al Forum e non sono ancora sicura di come funziona. Ho fatto una ricerca sul Forum perche` anch'io ho una domanda sul SI impersonale e Lei mi e` sembrato davvero un esperto! 
In questa frase: "Non credevo che gli avessero rubato il cellulare" e` possibile sostituire il verbo alla terza persona plurale, che indica un soggetto indefinito, con il pronome-soggetto impersonale SI e vconseguente verbo alla terza singolare? No, non credo. "...che gli SI FOSSE RUBATO il cellulare"? Ovviamente no. La mia domanda e`: perche` no?
Grazie molte, spero che sia ancora iscritto!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Chiara e benvenuta in WRF!
Non posso dire di capire benissimo il senso della domanda, comunque direi che se vuoi usare il verbo alla terza persona devi ricorrere alla costruzione passiva: ""Non credevo che gli *fosse stato* rubato il cellulare".


----------



## chiara58

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Chiara e benvenuta in WRF!
> Non posso dire di capire benissimo il senso della domanda, comunque direi che se vuoi usare il verbo alla terza persona devi ricorrere alla costruzione passiva: ""Non credevo che gli *fosse stato* rubato il cellulare".



Buongiorno, la mia domanda era basata su un esercizio di italiano per stranieri, che richiedeva di inserire il verbo al congiuntivo. La mia studentessa voleva usare il SI impersonale, e io non ho saputo spiegarle perche` non funzionava in quella frase...


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Chiara.
Francamente la motivazione non è così semplice da trovare di primo acchito, provo ad arrivarci col ragionamento...
Come già accennato sopra, ma qui con altre parole, quelle del sito dell'Accademia della Crusca, «il _si 'impersonale'_ è così definito perché, usando la particella _si _con valore di soggetto indefinito, è possibile fare la costruzione impersonale di qualsiasi verbo intransitivo, oppure transitivo attivo (senza oggetto espresso) o passivo:_si va?; si ritiene opportuno questo provvedimento_»_. 
_Nel caso di "Non credevo che gli avessero rubato il cellulare" l'oggetto è espresso, quindi l'eventuale _'si'_ sarebbe _passivante_, che però «viene impiegato in costrutti con valore passivo, costituiti dalla particella _si _+ la 3ª persona singolare o plurale di un verbo transitivo attivo di tempo semplice», essendo "avessero rubato" un tempo composto, non è utilizzabile. Se invece avessimo un tempo semplice, potremmo dire per esempio "non credevo che gli si rubasse il cellulare" (= che il cellulare gli fosse rubato), ma sarebbe comunque più naturale anche in questo caso usare la terza plurale: "non credevo che gli rubassero/avrebbero rubato il cellulare".


----------

